# RAMs not compatible with each other



## ishanmeh (Jun 26, 2011)

Hi,
I have a Intel D102GGC2 motherboard with Intel Pentium D 805 processor having core speed of 2.667 GHz.
I was using a 1GB of Dynet RAM (DDR2-667 MHz) earlier. Recently, I got a Transcend 2GB DDR2-667 MHz RAM with the intention of upgrading my RAM memory to a total of 3GB (1GB Dynet + 2GB Transcend).
Both of them work fine when used individually. However, when I use both of them together, the PC does not start. Hence, at a time, I can have only 1GB or only 2GB RAM.
Is there a spec that I missed to check while buying the Transcend RAM? Do both the RAMs have to be from the same vendor?
I have limited knowledge with h/w. Please tell me if any more info is needed.
Any help will be appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## Faun (Jun 26, 2011)

May be the other parameters are not matching, timing etc.


----------



## topgear (Jun 26, 2011)

yep, seems like a latency timing and issue.

@ OP - are you using the latest bios version ? if no upgrade it to the latest.

After installing both modules take out the big coin sized mobo battery out and place it back again after a couple of minutes and post back the feedback.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jun 27, 2011)

ishanmeh said:


> Hi,
> Recently, I got a Transcend 2GB DDR2-667 MHz RAM.



I doubt its a 800MHz Ram with different timings from ur Dynet Ram 

Ur board ony supports 2GB maximun system RAM and only DDR2 533 or DDR2 400 speeds are supported
Intel® Desktop Board D102GGC2 &mdash; System memory


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 27, 2011)

timing mismatch. OR the 2nd ram slot maybe bad. about the ram speed, the faster one will clock down to the level of slower one. 

@OP, if you don't know about timing, post CPU_Z screenshot of the memory tab using the different ram modules. this will let us know if the ram have different timing or what parameters are conflicting.


----------



## Tech&ME (Jun 28, 2011)

Sam said:


> timing mismatch. OR the 2nd ram slot maybe bad. *about the ram speed, the faster one will clock down to the level of slower one*.




It will not clock down in dual configuration. Only in single mode.

And OP --->

Your motherboard only supports 2 GB of maximum RAM see this  Link 

So, you will be only able to use :

1GB + 1 GB in dual configuration

or 

2 GB in single configuration


----------



## topgear (Jun 29, 2011)

^^ that's the reason why he is facing the issue - he can only use 2GB mem max - so there's no question of using 3 GB ram - he should only use the 2 GB Transcend ram module.


----------

